# Wine & Liquor on the Canadian



## tommylicious (Apr 3, 2016)

I understand Sleeper Plus pax may consume brought-on wine/liquor in their cabins, but I'm curious to what VIA serves up and where? Ie, where do you get a glass of wine or a cocktail during the trip, and how is their selection? Thank you.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 4, 2016)

From VIAs web page:

_*Alcoholic beverages*_

The consumption of alcoholic drinks on trains is governed by the laws of the province in which the train is travelling.

You can purchase alcoholic drinks aboard most trains. For more information, visit the page on your train and your class of service.

Personal alcoholic drinks, i.e. ones that you did not buy on the train, may be consumed only in sleeping car cabins. Provincial laws forbid passengers from consuming personal alcoholic drinks elsewhere on the train.

_Bar service is also offered, with a selection of local beers and Canadian wines served by the glass_

If you're in a private cabin...you're fine to consume your own bring on board but not in an open section accommodations. (guess you can do what you want after the curtain is closed  )

You can purchase beverages in the Park Car, Skyline or Dining car with meals. There's a selection of beer, liquor and wine. I'm not a wine connoisseur but there was a selection of good Canadian wines on board on my trip last December.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 4, 2016)

A couple of tips: Canada has a Goods and Services Tax on almost everything ( GST) which is different in every Provence, as well as Import Duties on Imported Alcohol, hence it is more expensive in Canada than in most of the US, ( but smoother and tastes much better, see Crown Royal)but Canadian Beer, Hard Cider and Wine have a higher alcohol content than the weak stuff served up here, so you don't need to drink as much to get a buzz on.

Beer and Wine is sold in Grocery Stores in most Provences, but Hard Liquor is only sold in Government Liquor Stores similar to Utah. These Liquor Stores are Closed on Holidays and Sundays.

You can drink your own in your room as was said, but I'd say just buy it on the train from the friendly Crew and enjoy it in the Park and Dome Cars and in the Diner with the Excellent Meals.( remember to tip for the excellent service)

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Apr 4, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> Beer and Wine is sold in Grocery Stores in most Provences, but Hard Liquor is only sold in Government Liquor Stores similar to Utah. These Liquor Stores are Closed on Holidays and Sundays.


Did Ontario get rid of the Beer Store? I remember having to find one and only finding Wine Stores (which didn't sell mixers much to the chagrin of one of my friends).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 4, 2016)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > Beer and Wine is sold in Grocery Stores in most Provences, but Hard Liquor is only sold in Government Liquor Stores similar to Utah. These Liquor Stores are Closed on Holidays and Sundays.
> ...


I'm mostly familiar with the BC, Ontario and Quebec Provences. ( a pseudo France with Liberal Alcohol Policies)

Ontario still had the Beer Store in Oakville ( Toronto Suburb) when I was there last fall, but not sure now?

Last time I was in Vancouver there was a General Strike of Union Workers ( frequent occurrence in BC) that the Government workers honored, so the Liquor Stores were Closed for a few days!!( Surprisingly VIA still ran the Canadian, guess their Union didn't honor the Strike?)


----------



## tommylicious (Apr 4, 2016)

thanks. how good is the stuff they serve on board?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 4, 2016)

tommylicious said:


> thanks. how good is the stuff they serve on board?


It's hard to top Crown Royal( Whiskey),their Scotches, Canadian Beer, Hard Apple Cider and some Baileys in your Coffee! Good selection @ reasonable prices served with a smile!
I'm not a fan of Canadian wines ( California does it better) but they are better than Amswill!


----------



## OBS (Apr 5, 2016)

I think they do a nice job with their liquor varieties and they are quite reasonable... Also keep an ear out for the wine and beer tastings offered separately during the journey for sleeper pax.

Not to mention served in actual glassware!


----------



## Palmetto (Apr 5, 2016)

The bloody marys were good last May in the Skyline car...........


----------



## lyke99 (Apr 7, 2016)

In 2014 when I traveled on The Canadian, I remember the list being 8-10 varieties, all Canadian beers. Let's see how my memory is...Molson Canadian, Labatt Blue, Kokanee, a couple from Granville Island Brewing in Vancouver, a couple from Fort Garry Brewing in Winnipeg.

That makes seven, but I am pretty sure I've missed 1-3. As a beer lover, I managed to try them all once in the course of a four-day journey and enjoyed that each was served with a glass, if desired. Not a plastic cup, a glass!

As stated before, the wines are all Canadian as well. Take advantage of the free beer and wine tasting events in the Skyline car. A fun way to try most of the options and concentrate on (and pay for) the favorites for the rest of your trip.


----------

